# Wie geht denn sowas? 2x



## Krone1 (19 Apr. 2014)




----------



## Akrueger100 (19 Apr. 2014)

Weis Jemand wie es der Fahrerin geht?


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2014)

Platzsparend eingeparkt  :thx:


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Apr. 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Weis Jemand wie es der Fahrerin geht?



Immer diese Klischees 

Zum Glück ist es nur ein BMW.


----------



## Spezi30 (19 Apr. 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> Weis Jemand wie es der Fahrerin geht?



Guter Ansatz, bis auf die chauvinistische Aussage, dass es sich um eine Fahrerin handeln muss ...


----------



## comatron (19 Apr. 2014)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> Guter Ansatz, bis auf die chauvinistische Aussage, dass es sich um eine Fahrerin handeln muss ...


 Muss natürlich nicht, es ist aber wahrscheinlich zwingend alternativlos ganz bestimmt fraglos so.


----------



## moppen (20 Apr. 2014)

und ich idiot parke immer neben den anderen autos und suche ne lücke kreativ muß man oder frau halt sein


----------



## marki84 (20 Apr. 2014)

Wo habe ich noch geparkt? Ach ja auf der Treppe


----------



## CukeSpookem (22 Apr. 2014)

Manche Faltboote sind eben etwas sperrig....


----------

